# What do you think is the breed of that chicken?



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Does it have a long tail?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Leggern....


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree with dawg


----------



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

He doesnt have a long tail because he is still little. Some people says that it is a white leghorn. Is it?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks like it..


----------



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

My cockerel wants to ride bike


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

leghorners2016 said:


> My cockerel wants to ride bike


 He's a cute little cockerel. They can get pretty bold as they mature. I've raised a few Mediterranean breeds and crosses. I like them where they may be too excitable for other people. I have a big Leghorn painting reproduction by Nancy Noel on my kitchen wall.


----------



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

Is he a 100% white leghorn?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

leghorners2016 said:


> My cockerel wants to ride bike


Are you sure he's a cockeral? Have you heard him crow?
Leghorn pullets and hens have large floppy combs. Here's a pic of Leghorn hens I used to have:


----------



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

Crow? Is it their noise in the morning?
I dont hear him crow but i think my leghorn is still young to do it.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

White leghorn it looks like


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They can start trying to crow by as early as six weeks. Few get past six months without giving it a go.

And dawg is right, leghorn hens can have the large floppy combs. I had one too.


----------

